# Garden moss in aquarium?



## baboo_jenge (Apr 6, 2007)

Some of the garden moss look fantastic.
They root, require no nutrient, grow only up to 1cm above ground.... a perfect plant if you ask me, that is If you can plant it under water at all.

I took some and put it in my 5gal tank with just water. It is my 3rd day and seems like the moss is 'a-okay'. But then again, 3 days are really nothing.. You can probably stick patch of lawn grass in water and it would stay green for at least 2 weeks.


So, did anyone try planting garden moss underwater?

Or am i the only freak?


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

Tried dont work. They will die


----------



## baboo_jenge (Apr 6, 2007)

how long till death?


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

If a moss is not meant to be grown underwater it will begin to brown out after about a week. After 2-3 weeks it will be decomposing and making a mess all over your tank.


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Heh, well, I tried 3 common mosses around here (I live in a swampy area, but it does dry out often). 2 of them survived aquatically, but they looked like crap (string with tiny leaves).


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I beg to differ


----------

